# Much better........



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

Hi all. It's been a while. I am in a much better place now. It's been over a year since my cheating abusive H had to leave. He has since said sorry for being abusive but has been verbally abusive to the OW whom both he and I refer to as 'bimbo'. He does not call her by name, which I find to be quite odd. 
I have joined a domestic violence survivors group, that has been helpful. I am now receiving child support from the H through the court. I got an increase in my salary so I can manage my bills comfortably. This journey was not easy, but I held on. I have been listening to inspirational tapes a lot.
And although he has no contact with the children, as if they don't exist, we are going to be wonderful. My next step will be filing for divorce. YES!!
Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

This sounds like progress. I have a question. How much contact are you having with him, I mean you have enough that you know he refers to the OW as bimbo. That's pretty creepy. Other than the name calling how do you know he's being verbally abusive? 

Until he makes some positive changes don't worry about the lack of contact with the kids. What are their ages? How much do they know? Mine knows dad struggles with depression and that his illness impacts the choices he makes with other people. It does cut down on the future resentment they may (or may not) develop.


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

I texted him last week for medical assistance for our 12 yr old and told him that 'bimbo ' could assist financially if he was broke, and he replied "bimbo can't help cus she not around." However, we have a mutual acquaintance who confirms that they are still together. He was present when H abused her. The other child is 17 yrs.


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

Also they know everything because he kept lying to them that he was not involved with anyone and it was I who wanted him out of the home.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Lies lies and more lies. At times I think it must be exhausting for these guys. Think of the mental effort it must take to keep coming up with all their lies. And they think others never know. But could I suggest you stop getting updates from your acquaintance. If he is out of your life (except for dealing with the kids) what does it matter if he's with Bimbo or Bambi or Bathsheba. 

Like yours, my kids heard all the lies. How are they doing with school/friends/ family. Some handle the absence better than others.


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

Lol, I don't get updates he just told me that my H 'tripped' on her. I found it funny because she was at the court with her mum for breach of the protection order. the children are doing good. My youngest is seeing a guidance counselor and my oldest expresses himself in music. My oldest refers to him as the 'sperm donor' and 'that man' .
They have a few friends who have been through this so they chat. And family support has been good, could be better, but everyone has their own drama I suppose.
School is great, the oldest started college, and youngest started high school last September.
I am just happy for the peace and the fact that we are safe.


----------

